

Do you have any questions for us? - rosariom
http://techjobsspace.blogspot.com/

======
devmonk
I never would have thought of "Find out where they recruit talent". At first I
thought that might be a good question. But your interviewers could namedrop
contracting agencies or say they go to the UG meetings and other meetups, and
the place could still suck. Useless question imo.

Something of critical importance is to do your best to judge morale. In fact,
a simple question of "How is your morale?" is easy enough. If those that you
ask that can't answer that _immediately_ , or you they just can't convince you
they are telling the truth, something is definitely wrong.

